# From on Kahr owner to another



## JHP (Jan 27, 2008)

If a few people who own CW9 or CW40 could provide me with some information on the fit of their slides that would be great. I posted under the title "CW40 slide play" a few days ago and a number of people have read it but I have had no replies. I am not looking for a gunsmith's opinion, I am just hoping to hear from other Kahr owners regarding their own weapon's tolerances. Hopefully I can asses the "normalcy" of my CW40's fit between frame and slide. Just take a peek at the earlier post for details. Thanks in advance for anyone who can shed a little light on this.

Curtis


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

I'd be interested in this as well. Should be buying a CW9 soon.


----------

